# Portmaster run always update the same two ports over and over after a succesfull update



## Hanky-panky (Oct 5, 2015)

It happen on one of my systems. I need to check others to call it a bug. It is harmless, becouse everything runs fine and ports builds always went fine, than I'm curious to know how it could happen.

This is my personal string used to update my systems via ports-mgmt/portmaster:

`portmaster -a -B -d --no-confirm`

Well, after everything went done, Portmaster run is complete, I have checked the consistency of the system with `pkg_libchk -o` (and this doesn't show any inconsistency), I do run the above `portmaster` command again and it always find the same two ports to be updated (in this case devel/qca and sysutils/zeitgeist).

So It runs and it update successfully this two ports again and then if I issue the `portmaster` command again, it again shows the same two packages to be updated and it successfully update them again and over and over and over...

Crazy attitude. What I should check to see why this happen? Or is it some sort of ports-mgmt/portmaster bug?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 6, 2015)

Could be they have been renamed or changed, although `portmaster` should cope with that.  Usually these kind of problems are from people not strictly following the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING, but just using `portmaster -a` without enough care.


----------



## Hanky-panky (Oct 6, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Could be they have been renamed or changed, although `portmaster` should cope with that.  Usually these kind of problems are from people not strictly following the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING, but just using `portmaster -a` without enough care.


Oh no, not my case. /usr/ports/UPDATING is my BSD bible. And my system is pretty consistent. So, like you said, `portmaster` should cope with it. Then, in my case, it doesn't. Again, a bug?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 6, 2015)

I had a similar issue, maybe the same, in another thread. Try updating your ports tree again and see if the problem goes away.


----------

